# Tom Cougar?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think this tract, on mostly-frozen snow, is a tom. Is it a big one?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wyogoob,,couple of things I noticed, Looks like its got a day or two melt in it, this will
make it appear larger.. And the back pad doesn't look big enough to be a large tom..

Pretty tough to tell for sure though with just one picture.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good eye Goofy, the tracks were a day or two old. The dogs followed them until they crossed a fresher, and smaller, set of tracts.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You out chasing lions!? Goob, you never slow down!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It for sure is a male track Goob...............a female cat would wear a hat with a little more pink in it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> It for sure is a male track Goob...............a female cat would wear a hat with a little more pink in it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> You out chasing lions!? Goob, you never slow down!


Down to my last package of mountain lion steaks Nor-tah.

I was hanging out in Vernal for 10 days, the Uintah Basin. Yes, spelled U-i-n-t-a-h.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > You out chasing lions!? Goob, you never slow down!
> ...


 8)


----------

